
Switzerland offers cash to hackers who can crack its e-voting system - hackr_nj
https://www.euronews.com/2019/02/13/switzerland-offers-cash-to-hackers-who-can-crack-its-e-voting-system
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19132580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19132580)

